# Poop. You're doing it wrong!



## mudpuppy (May 27, 2015)

http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/western-pooping-bad-your-booty



> Stool, feces, excrement, dung and even poop. It doesn't matter what you call it, you're doing it every day (I hope) and you're probably doing it wrong.
> 
> It turns out that all the countries that have fancy, sit-down toilets aren't allowing the... uh... 'hatch' to open all the way.
> 
> When we stand up or sit down, there's a kink in our lower gut that stops us pooping at random. But when we squat, our guts elegantly straighten out, leaving us free to eject any waste in comfort.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 27, 2015)

My day is now complete.


----------



## P-E (May 27, 2015)

No sh!t


----------



## NakedOrangie (May 27, 2015)

Is that the reason I feel the need to poop while at the squat rack? Hahahahaha


----------



## matt267 PE (May 27, 2015)

NakedOrangie said:


> Is that the reason I feel the need to poop while at the squat rack? Hahahahaha


Did not need to know that.


----------



## Road Guy (May 27, 2015)

This is probably TMI but the house we bought last year all the toilets are extremely tall "units". It makes ummm things very difficult in all reality...seriously considering swapping them out... But toilets are f'n expensive....

I can't figure it out cause the people we bought the house from were "short people"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 27, 2015)

I remember being in some touristy-type places in Hong Kong and seeing toilets built into the floor. It looked like a normal bowl and rim, but the rim was flush with the floor. Luckily, I never felt the urge when in one of these places, and my condo had a Western-style toilet. It would really suck to have bad knees in Asia where you have to do a full squat to take a dump.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 27, 2015)

With bad knees, all you need is one of these hanging from the ceiling:


----------



## Baconator (May 27, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> This is probably TMI but the house we bought last year all the toilets are extremely tall "units". It makes ummm things very difficult in all reality...seriously considering swapping them out... But toilets are f'n expensive....
> 
> I can't figure it out cause the people we bought the house from were "short people"


Tall toilets seem to be the norm now. I think it is for the elderly. When we remodeled the bathroom we opted for the shorter height. Made more sense since we have a 5 yr old.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 27, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> This is probably TMI but the house we bought last year all the toilets are extremely tall "units". It makes ummm things very difficult in all reality...seriously considering swapping them out... But toilets are f'n expensive....
> 
> I can't figure it out cause the people we bought the house from were "short people"


Just remove the toilets and shit directly into the waste pipe.


----------



## P-E (May 27, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably TMI but the house we bought last year all the toilets are extremely tall "units". It makes ummm things very difficult in all reality...seriously considering swapping them out... But toilets are f'n expensive....
> ...


Matt, He doesn't live in NJ.


----------



## NakedOrangie (May 27, 2015)

matt267 said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the reason I feel the need to poop while at the squat rack? Hahahahaha
> ...




Hence why guys should stop staring at girls squatting, what if shit happens? HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Road Guy (May 27, 2015)

Willing to risk it


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 27, 2015)

Those of us who have taken PFT for the military know fully well that regardless of how well you prepare the urge to take the most dire poop will hit you around mile 1 of the 2 mile timed run...must be all those damn sit ups.


----------



## P-E (May 27, 2015)

Remind me not to do sit ups.


----------



## Road Guy (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## mudpuppy (May 27, 2015)

VTE would be proud.


----------



## The Wizard (May 28, 2015)

Considering OP's name, this thread seems appropriate.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 28, 2015)

No need to replace all your toilets:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 28, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> No need to replace all your toilets:


I saw that on shark tank a while back and thought they were joking.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 28, 2015)

Amazon has it: http://www.amazon.com/Squatty-Potty%C2%AE-Toilet-Stool-Original/dp/B008G9B11E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1432819637&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=squatty+potty

And it's Made in the USA .


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2015)

Were the photos really necessary?


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2015)

Just make sure you click on the eb.com Amazon link to order your squatty potty


----------



## engineergurl (May 28, 2015)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought of the squaty potty.


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2015)

Where is Fudgey?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 28, 2015)

Supe said:


> Where is Fudgey?


Apparently stuck at the kink... (pun intended)


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Dleg (May 29, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Just remove the toilets and shit directly into the waste pipe.




I thought that was what the roof vents are for?

I guess I really have been doing it wrong.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2015)

Dleg said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Just remove the toilets and shit directly into the waste pipe.
> ...


Would also explain why your neighbours don't like you.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 29, 2015)

So, we are supposed to squat by nature of our bodies. Say we all go to those flush with floor toilets. We will still be arguing over which way the TP should be placed on the roll!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> So, we are supposed to squat by nature of our bodies. Say we all go to those flush with floor toilets. We will still be arguing over which way the TP should be placed on the roll!


I think the toilet paper issue has been resolved.






http://www.businessinsider.com/patent-shows-right-way-to-hang-toilet-paper-2015-3


----------



## roadwreck (May 29, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> No need to replace all your toilets:




I think I'm going to put in a request to have these installed at the office.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 29, 2015)

10 bucks they tell you that is a shitty idea.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 29, 2015)

When I was overseas, the port-o-lets in Afghanistan were a twisted game of Russian roulette. You'd open the door and you might get:






or you might get:






In either case, you never ever used them unless you absolutely had to.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 30, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> In either case, you never ever used them unless you absolutely had to.




Eat enough MREs and you will hardly ever have to.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 30, 2015)

IlPadrino said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> > In either case, you never ever used them unless you absolutely had to.
> ...


That's what the gum is for.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 30, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> That's what the gum is for.




Bullshit... that rumor's right up there with saltpeter!


----------

